# Netviewer Alternative?



## josDesign (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Die Firma http://www.Netviewer.de bietet ein gutes Remotetool an welches nicht installiert werden muss. Ist leider sehr teuer! Gibt es eine Alternative zu Netviewer außer RealVNC, VNC oder NetOp, oder PCAnywhere?


----------



## Retromind (22. Januar 2007)

Hi,

schau mal unter http://www.teamviewer.com

TeamViewer bietet die selben Grundfunktionen wie Netviewer, jedoch zu einer viel attraktiveren Preisstruktur.


----------



## Spreed (26. Juli 2010)

Spreed.com ist der günstigste europäische Anbieter (lt. iX 3/2010).

Sehr einfach zu bedienen, webbasiert und funktioniert mit Windows, Linux und Mac OS gleichermaßen.

Gratis für bis zu 3 Teilnehmer

Als XING Premium Mitglied gratis für bis zu 5 Teilnehmer.
Weitere Infos: https://www.xing.com/opensocial/app;app=22

oder http://www.spreed.com


----------



## josDesign (28. Juli 2010)

TeamViewr nutze ich schon lange privat!

logmein.com ist auch eine gute Lösung!


----------



## Spreed (28. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Wir veranstalten morgen um 11:00 h ein Webinar, in dem wir Spreed (nicht nur die Remote, sondern die gesamte Konferenzlösung) vorstellen. Bei Interesse, gibt es hier die weiteren Details:
https://www.xing.com/events/tina-buhr-fuhrt-welt-spreed-537274
Die Veranstaltung ist gratis und wird als XING Event angeboten.


----------



## ihkawiss (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo

UltraVNC wäre auch eine nennenswerte Alternative.
http://www.uvnc.com/

EDIT: Ist ausserdem Freeware 

Gruss


----------

